# DM: Hope for infertile men-Breakthrough as scientists grow sperm outside the



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

body.

In the Daily Mail. That's great they're got that sorted, now perhaps they can put some effort into doing the same thing with eggs because us ladies have a rather more limited biological timeline.

One of the scientists says: "The problem of male infertility has grown over the last 50 years and has been matched by huge decrease in sperm counts in men. Some of this has been attributed to environmental factors such as pollution and female hormones appearing in plastic packaging." but I suppose it's too much to hope goverments will move to prevent companies contaminating our environment with these chemicals...

Anyway, cynical rant over, read for yourselves http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2081260/Infertility-breakthrough-scientists-grow-sperm-outside-body.html#ixzz1iLDKO5Fu

/links


----------

